# FreeBSD on a router with MT7621 SoC



## YuryG (Oct 21, 2020)

Is there any chance to make FreeBSD run on Asus RT-AC65P with MIPS32 chip MT7621 with 2 CPU cores (and with a support for 2 threads for each), 256 MB RAM and 128 MB NAND flash? May be even without its' full wireless capabilities.
There are some .dts files concerning mt7621 in the source tree, although I am not sure how to use them. May be some simple enough FAQ?


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 21, 2020)

YuryG said:


> Is there any chance to make FreeBSD run on Asus RT-AC65P with MIPS32 chip MT7621 ...


It seems so, there is a kernel configuration file for SoC MT7621:  /usr/src/sys/mips/conf/MT7621_FD (head, stable/12, releng/12.1, releng/12.2)

More info and help:









						FreeBSD/MIPS Project
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				





			mips - FreeBSD Wiki
		



			BuildingMIPS - FreeBSD Wiki
		

freebsd-mips mailing list


----------

